# Amigo Frameworks



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

I stumbled on this bike and discovered they are making it here, in Nashville.

Anyone have any knowledge of Amigo or Zach Small?

I always need another bike.


----------



## Amigo_Frameworks (12 mo ago)

shrubs said:


> I stumbled on this bike and discovered they are making it here, in Nashville.
> 
> Anyone have any knowledge of Amigo or Zach Small?
> 
> I always need another bike.


Hey glad you stumbled on Amigo Frameworks! I'm the owner and operator Zach Small.

Are you located in Nashville or the Mid TN area? My shop doors are always open to locals who want come see my process and space. 

Also Instagram is where I post most of my updates and has past work you can see. I've also been on the "Shut Up and Build Bikes" Podcast which has most of my story and how I got into this craft. 

Either way thanks for the appreciation, if you're in town feel free to shoot me an email though my website and come say hey!


----------

